# Broken eggs!



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Went to pick up my daughter from school at 2:30 PM came home at 4:12 PM to find this.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 8, 2012)

Aw that's sad


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Aw that's sad



Yea I counted 3 eggs. I moved her out and placed her by her self in a large bin.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 8, 2012)

Awww no thats no good, sorry to see that..


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Awww no thats no good, sorry to see that..



I was like "oh no broken eggs!"


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 8, 2012)

How many eggs to they normally lay?


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> How many eggs to they normally lay?



This is the first time she laid. I read in another website they will lay 1-5 rather large eggs. Typically lay 2-3 eggs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Mar 8, 2012)

That really sucks...


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

WallieTheTortoise said:


> That really sucks...



Yea man now I am thinking about it all day.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 8, 2012)

What a shame. Sorry 8-( Maybe she will lay again before too long.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Will she lay again? Or will she have to mate again with the male?


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 8, 2012)

ReptileStation said:


> Will she lay again? Or will she have to mate again with the male?



Females are able to retain sperm (or maintain fertilized follicles depending on who you ask). I've read that females can have up to four clutches in a season, mine have never had more than two. Some of the smaller females still only single clutch. There's a decent chance that she'll lay again. How deep is your substrate?


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Neltharion said:


> ReptileStation said:
> 
> 
> > Will she lay again? Or will she have to mate again with the male?
> ...



The substrate is about 8 inches deep. I did not think she was going to lay at all. I have read that the females can have up to four cluthes also. Is that with the male mating with her once?


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 8, 2012)

ReptileStation said:


> Neltharion said:
> 
> 
> > ReptileStation said:
> ...



Supposedly a female can mate one time and retain sperm for three to four years. The time span seems to be based on anecdotal evidence and not proven though. I would say that if she laid once, she'd be able to lay again this year without mating. But if the male is in there with her, you probably don't have to worry, he'll try to mate again anyway.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

> Females are able to retain sperm (or maintain fertilized follicles depending on who you ask). I've read that females can have up to four clutches in a season, mine have never had more than two. Some of the smaller females still only single clutch. There's a decent chance that she'll lay again. How deep is your substrate?



The substrate is about 8 inches deep. I did not think she was going to lay at all. I have read that the females can have up to four cluthes also. Is that with the male mating with her once? 
[/quote]

Supposedly a female can mate one time and retain sperm for three to four years. The time span seems to be based on anecdotal evidence and not proven though. I would say that if she laid once, she'd be able to lay again this year without mating. But if the male is in there with her, you probably don't have to worry, he'll try to mate again anyway.



[/quote]

ok cool.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 8, 2012)

Ouch! :/


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Ouch! :/


----------



## jojodesca (Mar 8, 2012)

I am no expert, but I heard if they lay them on top of the ground they are not fertile..if they dig they are....i could be wrong tho


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> I am no expert, but I heard if they lay them on top of the ground they are not fertile..if they dig they are....i could be wrong tho



I read that in a book. And in the the book it also stated that you should still treat them as if they where fertile and still incubate them in case.


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 8, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> I am no expert, but I heard if they lay them on top of the ground they are not fertile..if they dig they are....i could be wrong tho



I would say that is generally true. Sometimes you have a female in a smaller enclosure with too many distractions, the substrate isn't deep enough, or she's just inexperienced, and the eggs might be fertile even if they are laid on the surface. One of my females dug a quasi-hole, laid eggs and didn't cover them up her first time. They ended up being fertile (well one of the eggs was anyway). After the first time, she's buried her eggs ever since.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Neltharion said:


> jojodesca said:
> 
> 
> > I am no expert, but I heard if they lay them on top of the ground they are not fertile..if they dig they are....i could be wrong tho
> ...



I have to be better prepared for this next time around.


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2012)

Females of many species will sometimes drop a few duds without burying them the first time. Sometimes they get right to it, but other times they do what you saw. I'll bet she buries her next clutch...


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2012)

why are they broken? did she trample them? is she getting enough calcium?


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 8, 2012)

Laura said:


> why are they broken? did she trample them? is she getting enough calcium?



I saw the male eating one of the eggs. I think the male broke them.

Is it possible that she may lay more eggs tommorow?


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 8, 2012)

Aw, the poor eggs got trampled on.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 9, 2012)

You can see the male here eating one of the eggs.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Im sorry that that happened to you! That happened to me before The best thing to do is what you did, seperate her from all the other tortoises. She may be stressed. And there is a great possibility she will lay again male or no male. But the good news (kind of is that most tortoises' first clutch are not fertile. So her eggs that she dropped probably were no good anyway. You have a much better chance the next time around Hope that helps your nerves. Remember to look for signs for laying. Hopefully she digs a nest next time so the eggs are safe.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 13, 2012)

Tipically about how long will it take before she lays again? Does anyone know about how much does the vet charge for an x-ray?


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine have typically laid about 4 months apart. First in mid to late April, with second clutches in August to early September. I've had a few females that laid only a single clutch in their first year.

Unless she is showing signs of possibly being egg bound, not eating, not moving around much, otherwise lethargic, I would avoid taking her for an X-Ray. Remember, that is radiation that she is being exposed to. I would only take a tort in for an X-Ray if I thought its health was at risk.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok got ya on the X-ray.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 22, 2012)

She rested for 3 days then now she is non stop walking, digging with front claws and moving around all day.


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine dig 'practice' holes too. That's a good sign. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 23, 2012)

What type of substrate is good for her to lay in? Something I can maybe pick up at the hpme depot.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 23, 2012)

Neltharion said:


> Mine dig 'practice' holes too. That's a good sign. Keep an eye on her.



Ditto. Mine will always dig a hole, move on to the next hole, and then lay there.


----------



## Neltharion (Mar 23, 2012)

ReptileStation said:


> What type of substrate is good for her to lay in? Something I can maybe pick up at the hpme depot.



I use just a blend of unfertilized top soil, cypress mulch, and just plain dirt out of my backyard that I remove the rocks from. 

Mine have a foot of depth that they can dig in. I've heard from a few others that if the subtrate is too shallow, they may not lay. I was advised that the bare minimum depth should be 8 inches. Others may have different opinions on that.


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 23, 2012)

Neltharion said:


> ReptileStation said:
> 
> 
> > What type of substrate is good for her to lay in? Something I can maybe pick up at the hpme depot.
> ...



Ok Thanks



Arizona Sulcata said:


> Neltharion said:
> 
> 
> > Mine dig 'practice' holes too. That's a good sign. Keep an eye on her.
> ...



If she digs with her front legs only. Does it mean she can be looking for a nesting spot? Or only if she is diging with her rear legs?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 23, 2012)

When mine dig with their rear legs they are ready to lay. That means they have started to dig what I call the "funnel" hole where the eggs will be placed.


----------



## Floof (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry to hear about the broken eggs--hopefully her next clutch is laid properly, and fertile...

(Slightly OT, but is that a Sulcata butt I see in the first picture? I'm sure you've heard it all before, but it doesn't hurt to reiterate: Mixing species is a big "no-no" as far as most reputable keepers are concerned, for many, many reasons. If you ARE housing a Sullie with your Russian group, I would highly recommend taking the risks into consideration and moving him into his own, dedicated habitat...)


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 26, 2012)

Floof said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear about the broken eggs--hopefully her next clutch is laid properly, and fertile...
> 
> (Slightly OT, but is that a Sulcata butt I see in the first picture? I'm sure you've heard it all before, but it doesn't hurt to reiterate: Mixing species is a big "no-no" as far as most reputable keepers are concerned, for many, many reasons. If you ARE housing a Sullie with your Russian group, I would highly recommend taking the risks into consideration and moving him into his own, dedicated habitat...)



Yea I know he was just hanging out for a little bit I am always moving things around.


----------



## Floof (Mar 26, 2012)

ReptileStation said:


> Floof said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no! So sorry to hear about the broken eggs--hopefully her next clutch is laid properly, and fertile...
> ...



Alright, just wanted to make sure!  The funniest little tidbits of information can slip through the cracks, or be misconstrued, when you're learning about animal care... Glad to hear he doesn't really live with the Russians (though there are still arguments against exposing them to each other--especially in an environment where they have access to each others' poop--internal parasites can be quite easy to spread!).


----------



## ForestExotics (Mar 29, 2012)

She is digging a hole with her hind legs!!!!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Mar 31, 2012)

New that was coming lol. Congratulations! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## ForestExotics (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. She just keeps digging holes and holes


----------

